# Cheap navmans at bcf



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Navman sonars on the specials page. I got the Navman 4430 for $99 https://store.bcf.com.au/flex/default.aspx


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome prices.

I wish I could justify getting the GPS/Sonar 6500 for $599.

I have a navman 4500 sounder and I think it's great.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Poly,
Is $399.00 a good price for the 4500?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Rod,

I have just had a look: and I actually have the smaller 4380.

The 4500 has the 5' screen.

However I don't think you will ever get a better price than $399.
It's under half what some stores sell them at.

Ash


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Poly,
 I have ordered one. That is an awesome price. Some stores on the net had them for $999.00


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Gra - Nice work.

Just in time also - The 6500 is no longer listed on the website!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

So Guys

Is the Navman 4500 a great buy? If I was thinking of getting a colour sounder should I consider buying it now at $399? Sounds like a great price?

Hope I can convince SWMBO on this one, :lol:

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

do you think you will be able to get swmbo's permission on this one after yet another rod breakage lol , colour certainly makes a difference IMO, loving mine

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Shhhhhhhhhhh, you were spose to keep that quite, shhhhhhhh, what rod breakage. :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lol ok ill keep it zipped     dont want all the boys on here to find out about another rod breakage just weeks after your last. not to mention the missus

Lee


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

pcsolutionman said:


> dont want all the boys on here to find out about another rod breakage just weeks after your last.


Sel, this will also tell you if akffers by ignoring this info, are stronger than your rods mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lol I can see you couldnt resist dodge

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, Ok I broke another rod and SWMBO took the news pretty well, she just said I should have bought the dearer one instead of the cheap and nasty one.

I think I will ask her and use the " I don't drink, I don't smoke and I'm not out all hours of the night" line and see how I go. I have wanted a colour sounder for a while and I may need a new rod too. :lol:

cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

good luck sel may the force be with you.

Lee


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Damn you Occy!!! 

Making me spend again.

PS. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Do you have to log in and become a member of BCF in order to get that special price on the Navman???


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes you have to be a member and log on....

BTW thanks for the heads up on the cheap sounder guys... I needed one for my kayak now I have one


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Jesse_Ape said:


> Yes you have to be a member and log on....
> 
> BTW thanks for the heads up on the cheap sounder guys... I needed one for my kayak now I have one


Jesse..............don't think you do. I didn't log in as details are ??? so just clicked through and the e-receipt still puts the price at $99.

I think its just a web promo??


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Im glad so many have got in on this one. I started checking this site every week since they were doing those GPSs a few months back and it finally paid off. $99 or $399 with the pretty colours, cant go too wrong.
Now i wonder if Reds floatie transducer mount is still holding up?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Was going to buy one of the colour jobs, but with the boat show around the corner up here I might wait and see what other bargains are about first?

Time will tell, probably be kicking myself in few weeks :roll:

Oh well

Cheers


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Donutslayer,
They seem like a great unit. Mine arrived from BCF yesterday after them telling me that it could take a couple of weeks.
The transducer is huge compared to the Hummingbird. It is 140mm long including the paddlewheel for the speedo, 65mm wide & 57mm deep. I am not sure yet whether to take of the paddle wheel to mount it inside my revolution on the inside of the hull or to mount it outside. I am thinking of gasp putting holes in the hull & mount it below the hull just in front of the rudder & beside the keel. It will then be above the keel. I think it will be far enough away from the mirage drive not to be affected too much by turbulence from the mirage drive. I was planning to take the cable up over the back of the hull through a cable gland near the rudder but above water. Obviusly I'll need lots of sealant.
Can anyone see any problems with this approach?


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

The 4430 appears to have vanished from the specials page? It will be interesting to see if BCF follows through with this one.
Looks like a mistake to me.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Every time I attempt to send BCF an email about the $99.00 Navman, I get some sort of error


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

gra said:


> It looks to me that they will not be selling the Navman gear anymore, so this stock looks to be at what I would expect to be around cost price.
> 
> Gra.


I wish! I can assure you that resellers do not make anywhere 200% on electronic gear. This kind of public behaviour as shown by BCF gives all retailers a bad name. If they had a limited number of demo/display units, they could have easily dumped them in a bargain bin at any store and unloaded them without the drama. 
Good on you blokes if you scored!


----------



## hobieadelaide (Jan 20, 2007)

I can tell you a couple of things for sure in relation to those cheap Navmans.First,I know for a fact BCF have not bought stock from Navman for about 12 months.Second Navman dealers,regardless of size or volume of sales purchase at the same wholesale price.Third,after seeing the initial post on this I checked my price list and every unit on that BCF list was between $20 and $150 BELOW wholesale cost.All are still current Navman models with the exception of 1 fish finder.The average margin in marine electronics for a retailer is around 35%,if you are lucky and can get full retail.As Mal said well done to those of you that scored those bargains !
To the Moderators,if I have overstepped the mark here feel free to delete or edit as you see fit.


----------



## hobieadelaide (Jan 20, 2007)

Gra,I have no problem with you or any one else buying those units at those prices.Mate good luck to you!Those prices were a FANTASTIC deal and you would be foolish not to take advantage of them.
My point was and is that the margins in Marine electronics in Australia are,in the most part,fairly poor.On current pricing from electronics suppliers,almost any item sold at half retail price will be below cost price.We all shop around for the best price we can on anything we buy,me included.
The problem with sales like this BCF one is that dumping stock at those prices to recoup cash,or using loss leader products,ie selling at or below cost on 1 or 2 items to get customers in the door,gives most people an unrealistic expectation of the discounts available on everything else at that and all other tackle/marine stores.
We as retailers will always endeavour to give our customers the best price we can,it makes sense because if we look after them,they keep coming back.
It just makes it hard to convince our regulars that they are getting our best available deal,when the large multi outlet organisations give the stuff away.We don't all have multi million dollar turnovers to allow us to do that.
Again,if you got one of those cheap units, well done!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gra said:


> I'm not quite sure what you Hobie dealers are saying.


Gra
I think the Hobie blokes were just giving an insight into the market place and I found it most interesting, I didn't perceive any sleight to any other member mate.

Like you I also buy with good deals but like to keep in touch with the background in marketing of gear


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes Dodge it doesnt worry me at all, now that it has been clarified that BCF's sale price is way below cost price for other retailers. They appear to be clearing out display stock in a very effective marketing move.
Now...... that new Outback that I have for sale for $1000.00


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Sunhobie said:


> Yes Dodge it doesnt worry me at all, now that it has been clarified that BCF's sale price is way below cost price for other retailers. They appear to be clearing out display stock in a very effective marketing move.
> Now...... that new Outback that I have for sale for $1000.00


Sorry... its gone!


----------



## hobieadelaide (Jan 20, 2007)

Gra,
1.I am with you on GRRRRey imports.
2.Lets not get into ACCC territory with importors/distributors setting pricing policies,thats called price fixing I do believe!
3.Yes I can remember most of my customer's face's,but at my age names tend to escape me.
4.After 22 years in fishing tackle and marine sales it's discussions like this and the people you meet that make it a great industry - because it sure ain't the money!
5.The fact that Scott and I are both really nice guy's and Hobie dealers is,as it turns out,pure coincidence! :lol:


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Below is a quote from BCF's email of 13 August to me about my Navman 4500.
It was dispatched to me on 17 Aug & arrived on 20th, which I thought was good. The box appeared to be unopened & so would not have been dispaly stock. I certainly wouldn't have bought it at normal price. Probably have bought a smaller unit instead.

":Hi Rod,

Your order has been accepted and is being processed through our mail order centre, however we are currently waiting for stock to be transferred to us through our courier companies and this process may take between 7-14 days. Once your stock reaches us it will be dispatched with the highest priority. We apologise for the wait and thank you for your patience.

If you have any questions or we can help you further please call 1300 880 764.

Kind Regards"


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

gra said:


> Just had a phone call from BCF. Can you believe, those buggers said they have run out of stock of the 6500's, which I had ordered 2 of. THEN they had the audacity to offer me 2 x Lowrance 337CDF as replacement with higher screen resolution and a higher retail price. As if that wasn't enough THEN they gave me another $100 off my total order as compensation for the trouble. I cant belive how rude some people can be.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO !!
> 
> Gra


ha! exactly the same thing happened to me just then. Ordered the navman 4430, got the same late email, got the phonecall and ill now be taking delivery on a garmin ff250d with a retail price of $500 for only $99. Really cant be complaining about that, should have suggested they take more off for the "trouble" they have caused me


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

pescado said:


> gra said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a phone call from BCF. Can you believe, those buggers said they have run out of stock of the 6500's, which I had ordered 2 of. THEN they had the audacity to offer me 2 x Lowrance 337CDF as replacement with higher screen resolution and a higher retail price. As if that wasn't enough THEN they gave me another $100 off my total order as compensation for the trouble. I cant belive how rude some people can be.
> ...


Gee, can I still order the 99 dollar special today? What a deal, certainly worth taking advantage of.

cheers


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

MacFish said:


> pescado said:
> 
> 
> > gra said:
> ...


Man did I get a raw deal. I ordered the 4430 at $99. Local dealer retails at $280. It arrived monday. exactly as i expected. Card wasnt debited untill despatch. Goods arrived well packaged, be courier, no damage. Who do I complain to???????


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

gra said:


> When the unit disappears from the specials page that's the BCF way of telling you they're all sold. Having now been down this road a few times you can expect the units to arrive not as "Brand New In Box" but as shop display stock that have been re-packaged and then sold through the specials page. Should be complete but expect the protective film to be missing from the screen etc etc. This was certainly the case when a few of us bought theGarmin GPS76C a couple of months ago. A couple of AKFF members had to stamp their feet when they were told the stock had run out AFTER they had purchased the units. The end result was that (after some initially unsatisfactory offers) BCF came to the party and delivered them an upgraded unit which made it a very sweet deal indeed.
> BCF do this periodically when they are getting out of a product line or the units have been discontinued. It looks to me that they will not be selling the Navman gear anymore, so this stock looks to be at what I would expect to be around cost price.
> 
> Gra.


Appears spot on. The manufacturers seal WAS broken. I gonna go out and fire it up now on sim. Wont complain if it works OK.


----------

